# Is this "New England" a Miami made bicycle?



## Bikermaniac (Oct 20, 2016)

I wonder it this was made by the Miami Cycle & Mfg. Co. anyone have seen it before?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262681193063


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 20, 2016)

Looks Miami to me.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 20, 2016)

It's was just relisted.  I was thinking it was a rebadged Iver, but it's not in my area expertise.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 20, 2016)

The chain ring looks like this one:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 20, 2016)

The ebay bike looks early '20s. Compare and contrast some Miami production truss bikes through the ages, thanks to Patric Cafaro:


----------



## barracuda (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Interesting...thanks Barracuda.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 20, 2016)

That's a Miami built. Looks like who ever ordered it with a army green color scheme . Sort of copying the Harley Davidson in theme.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 20, 2016)

That front fender looks weird with those double braces. Flying Merkels also shows those in the 1921 and 1923 models.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2016)

Not a merkel though. Must have been a standard on Miami models at the time.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 21, 2016)

It doesn't look like a bad deal.  It looks mostly original besides the grips and maybe the seat?


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2016)

Although, I have absolutely, no knowledge of these early Motobike type cycles, I was wondering if this particular bike could be of Davis/Shelby transition origin?
Just a wild ass guess on my part.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 21, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Not a merkel though. Must have been a standard on Miami models at the time.




Flying Merkels has these two braces also (see above catalog from 1921 and 1923 for reference).


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2016)

But to not a merkel. Merkels don't have chain adjusters.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 21, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> But to not a merkel. Merkels don't have chain adjusters.




Some have. Cafaro's 1912 Flying Merkel (2nd picture in this thread) have chain adjusters....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 21, 2016)

Chain adjusters:


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 21, 2016)

Miami was all over the place on the dropouts, different forks, split bottom brackets on some--would love to know the date cut-off, and other things. The one consistent 'tell' of a Miami built bike is the really thick seat and chain stay bridges. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 21, 2016)

Patrick's  bike is in the teens the is one is 20's.  and the badge had a bottle cap badge placement. I too also think they might have used chain adjusters later. And screw hole badges. But haven't seen one for proof.


----------

